

So at Least Pierre Omidyar Is Trying to Change the World - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/so-at-least-pierre-omidyar-is-trying-to-change-the-world/

======
kyro
This recent effort of Lacy's is very irritating. What the hell even qualifies
as 'trying to change the world'? Is there some threshold of number of
individuals a service must be used by in order for it to be qualified as world
changing? They just published an article saying Dropbox has reached 2 million
users. Is that not enough? Whether your service is loved by 5 individuals or
500 million, you're changing the way a subset of the world behaves.

Let's even forget someone purposefully trying to change the world. Even if
your goal is to score it big in the startup scene, your product is going to
have to be somewhat useful and appealing to customers. You have to offer some
sort of value. So indirectly, you're changing the world in that respect.

